# Siser strip flock



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how much downforce is needed to cut Siser strip flock. Will my Expert 24 cut it with a 60 * blade? Thanks, Mike
P.S. My distributor was no help.


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

I use 120 force and speed at 50.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What cutter do you use Tony?


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

Laserpoint 24 by USCutter


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

A sharp 60 degree blade is the best choice. Of course there are many other variables when cutting materials. The blade should be out far enough to cut through to the Mylar without the blade holder hitting. Perform a test cut & make adjusts from there. 120 grams is a good starting point. 

The most common problem I do see when cutting any material is that the blade is out too far. This will cause the material to bind up & not feed properly in the cutter. If you are cutting fine detail you will also want to slow the cutter down.

Good luck!!


----------

